# NTDETECT (NT/XP-Bootloader) & GRUB?!

## sonicblue

Moin!

Ich hab da mal eine Frage bevor ich Gentoo installiere;

Ich hatte bisher SuSE Linux & WinXP auf der Platte. Beim booten wurde erstmal NTDETECT.COM von einer aktiven NTFS-Partition aufgerufen, dass dann durch den Eintrag c:\linux.bin="Linux" in die boot.ini ein Bootsektor-Image mit 'integriertem' LILO von der NTFS-Partition lud. 

Nun möchte ich Gentoo installieren und den XP-Bootloader behalten, also GRUB nur als sekundären Bootloader einsetzen.

Jetzt frag ich mich, ob

-es wirklich nicht möglich ist, GRUB einfach in den BR der Linux-Partition zu installieren und diesen von NTDETECT dann aufrufen zu lassen.

-ich GRUB in den Bootsektor der Root-Partition von Linux packen soll und anschließend davon ein Image erzeuge, dass ich in eine NTFS-Partition packe und von NTDETECT laden lassen kann.

Puuh, soweit zu meiner Idee. Geht das? Und wenn nicht, wie dann?

Danke im Vorraus für jede Antwort!

Bye

----------

## cyc

ich würde grub in den br der linux-partition schreiben und dann ein image davon machen (mithilfe von dd bei google gibt es anleitungen) diesen dann auf die primäre partition (von winxp) kopieren und per ntdlr aufrufen

----------

## plate

Kein Ding, klappt wunderbar, was Du da vorhast. XP/Gentoo mit NT bootloader ist ein bisschen geschwaetzig, aber dafuer von mir...   :Cool: 

----------

## sonicblue

Thx, hab deinen Text inzwischen auch schon gefunden. Schön wenn alles so einfach ist wie man sich es vorstellt  :Smile: 

----------

